# Sibylla pretiosa



## Lientje (Aug 6, 2007)

Can someone give me information on keeping this species and how to care of the nymphs?

thx


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

We'll need more info. What 'L' are the nymphs for example.


----------



## Lientje (Aug 6, 2007)

I have at th moment no animals of this specie.

I want firstly find information/read so that I am informed.

Can you help me?


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 6, 2007)

I think they either like it slightly humid or dry, cant remember, never kept them, they are tiny, about 4cm or under, i think they feed on flies and crickets


----------



## Asa (Aug 6, 2007)

> I think they either like it slightly humid or dry, cant remember, never kept them, they are tiny, about 4cm or under, i think they feed on flies and crickets


Hmm, very helpful. :lol:


----------



## Lientje (Aug 7, 2007)

Nobody has info for sure?


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 8, 2007)

I keep the hatchling slightly cooler 75-80F and keep the cage ventilated without misting. They are hardy after L4. High humidity could be a problem for small nymphs of this species. Seems to be stressful for them when it is too wet


----------



## Red (Aug 8, 2007)

when hatch they eat d.melanogaster or microcrickets, 25-30ºC and spraying water every day but only a little, when adults can eat adult crickets flys and little crocoach

regards


----------



## Nick Barta (Aug 9, 2007)

Care sheet @ mantisplace.com.

CHEERS!!!

NIck Barta


----------



## Ian (Aug 9, 2007)

Slightly more detailed caresheet here, http://insectstore.com/sybilla.php


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 9, 2007)

Haha, competition...


----------



## Lientje (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you very much!


----------



## Djoul (Aug 16, 2007)

Do you have information between male and female ? A friend can not make the difference


----------

